# Dislocated finger -- hang onto the bars!



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I snagged a tree. I got to medical help within a half-hour. They popped it into place. Not broken fortunately, and no pain once it was relocated.

Thanks to the doctors and God's healing the swelling and bruising was practically gone two days later. I rode a race 4 days later.

Note to self: hold firmly onto the handlebar, especially on Monster Mile :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Good thing you got it relocated with no ongoing issues. That just looks really bad...Glad you're okay!


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks. I was alone and it was kinda scary when it happened. Fortunately I had my cell phone, so called my wife who went online and verified the local urgent care clinic was still open (cheaper and closer than the hospital ER  ). 

I also called a cycling friend who is an EMT. He advised me to get it reset as quickly as possible, and assured me I would be able to ride out then drive to the clinic. He told me how to do it myself. I tried and it just hurt too much.

The doctor prescribed large doses of Ibuprofen to reduce inflammation. I did some reading and discovered that NSAIDS can cause ED, so I quit taking them. I have TEN fingers, after all  Been off them two days now and no problems -- it continues to heal. The swelling is 90% gone, and no pain unless I stress it.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Good form on taking the time to take that pic! That's great. 

Glad you're back to 100%. My finger issue took about 8months to chill out.


----------

